# who makes custom rhinestone transfers in larger quantities??



## latitude42 (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a design I do ALOT and think I could make better use of my time if I out sourced it instead of making the transfer for days at a time... who makes good custom rhinestone transfers??
Thanks.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

latitude42 said:


> I have a design I do ALOT and think I could make better use of my time if I out sourced it instead of making the transfer for days at a time... who makes good custom rhinestone transfers??
> Thanks.


Not sure but you can PM me


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

We do custom rhinestone transfers. Also have stock designs. Check our website www.peakembxf.com


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

rena PEAK said:


> We do custom rhinestone transfers. Also have stock designs. Check our website www.peakembxf.com


I love alot of your design. Is the shipping very costly since not in the US


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

mrshicks2002 said:


> I love alot of your design. Is the shipping very costly since not in the US


 The shipping cost is depends on your order. All counted on the items weight. For large orders, pls contact our sales rep. Email: [email protected]


----------



## riki63 (Sep 18, 2013)

I don't know if this is a viable solution for you or not. I had someone request a rhinestone design in a larger quantity than I do. They also wanted a price break for ordering a big quantity (with the intention of re-selling). I actually ended up selling them a cut sticky flock template and supplies to make them on their own. It was a win-win. They got to sell 'em for whatever they could get. I made my money, too.


----------

